

Ofcom: opensignalmaps could help consumers get better signal - marcog1
http://opensignalmaps.com/blog/2011/08/13/ofcom/

======
rorrr
> _Testing in Devon, the difference in performance between 2G and 3G phones is
> staggering: the former has 97% call robustness, the latter only 95%. What’s
> 2%? Actually it means you’re 66% more likely that any given call will fail
> on 3G_

No, it means, a failed call is 66% more likely to be a 3G call.

~~~
bg182
No, the two statements are equivalent. Taking 97% robustness on 2G to mean any
given call will drop to be 3/100 then on 3G it is 5/100 which gives a relative
probability of 5/3 or 66% more likely.

